# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Range Bag

## Batch

I am looking for a good range bag. Something that can handle several guns and all the other gear. I saw one guy that had square gun rugs that looked like they hung kind of like a filing system. 

I have always just used a back pack in the past. I would like to get something purpose built that allows me to be a little more organized.

Any advice is appreciated...

----------


## LowKey

I know you said range bag, but this is kinda nice.
http://www.sportlockllc.com/cgi-bin/...tion&key=00015
Great for competition pistol shooting.
Pistols are held in the slide block on the top shelf.
The lid stays in the up position and you can rig a spotting scope on the metal slide there.

----------


## Rick

I don't know, Batch. I have three bags that go to the range with me. One is a portable tool kit. One carries "stuff" for the weapons like locks, spare mags and cleaning gear and the last one holds my ears and eyes protection, extra ammo and handgun targets.

----------


## welderguy

My "range bag" is a 50cal ammo can and my pistol case. I wouldn't know how yo act if I had a real range bag

----------


## hunter63

I post this thread a while back: http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...4113-Range-Box

But I think I know what your looking for, like a sniper drag bag, w/ all the compartments, that lays out to form a mat?
I would have to look them up (I don't have my catologs here).

Found one........http://www.amazon.com/MOLLE-Sniper-D...uct/B000U7ZS1O

----------


## Batch

Hunter, definitely NOT looking for a sniper bag. Just a handgun tote. I am looking for a functional bag and couldn't care for tacticool...

Just toting without wear...

----------


## hunter63

Gottcha......I guess I misunderstood.
Picked up a bag at Gander Mountain looks kinda like a computer bag...Holds two hand guns and has some compartments on the out side.......
Now ya got me looking again, LOL.

----------


## crashdive123

I've got several that I've picked up at gun shows.  Nothing fancy but they get the job done.  Not sure how often there's a gun show in your area, but they might be worth checking out.

----------


## cetane

You guys are gunna love this;  I us one of the old diaper bags left over from the little ones.  Its got tons of pockets and zippered pouches, a little liquid resistant.  I especially like the bunny pattern on it.  I dont get any flack for it its loved every where.  When they see what I got in the cases they never see the range bag. :No: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Old GI

When I was shooting steel animals with a Contender in 30-06, I built a little "shoe-shine"-like box.  Put foam rubber over the handle and used it to zero.  A poor man's set-up, I guess.

----------

